# Castailia flyfishing clincs for 2011



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

This is the "Learn to flyfish lottery", not the "anything goes" lottery.
R


ANNUAL LOTTERY UNDERWAY FOR CASTALIA FISH HATCHERY'S 

BEGINNING FLY-FISHING CLINICS

Drawing deadline is March 25 for 10 clinics in April, May and June



Findlay, Oh -- Anglers interested in learning the art of fly fishing and practicing their skills on a half-mile section of Cold Creek at the Castalia State Fish Hatchery in Erie County are encouraged to enter a lottery for beginning fly-fishing clinics, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

One hundred and thirty-five slots are available for the popular program, which includes morning and afternoon sessions each Friday from April 29 to June 3, with the exception of May 27. Deadline for submitting a lottery entry is March 25.

In addition to fly-fishing instruction by ODNR Division of Wildlife staff and members of Trout Unlimited, attendees will be able to test their newly acquired skills by fishing for the abundant rainbow trout found in Cold Creek. Anglers may also encounter an occasional brown trout. 

Instructors will offer sessions from 8 a.m. until noon, and 1 p.m. to 5 p.m. on April 29, May 6, May 13, May 20, and June 3. 

To apply, applicants must submit a postcard listing their name, address, and phone number. The applicant may bring one guest, but the guests name must be listed on the postcard at the time of submission. Only one postcard per applicant and guest is allowed and no duplicates may be submitted. Postcards should be sent to: ODNR Division of Wildlife District Two, 952 Lima Avenue, Findlay, Ohio 45840 Attention: Linda Ringer. 

Successful applicants will receive an assigned session date and time. Permits are non-transferable. All anglers age 16 and older are required to have a valid Ohio fishing license. Funds generated from the sale of fishing licenses go towards conserving and restoring habitat, enforcement of fishing regulations, hatchery operations, fish stocking in public fishing areas, and enhancement of research and educational outreach.

For more information on Ohio's fishery resources, call 1-800-WILDLIFE or visit ohiodnr.com on the web. 

The Castalia State Fish Hatchery is located in Erie County off State Route 269, near Castalia.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Strickly beginners only?


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Steelhead, it's not "strictly" beginners or folks that have never tried fly fishing. It is designed for those that are either beginners or intermediates. There is about an hour of instruction on the lawn and then a few hours of fishing. There are guides from the Mohican flyfishers there to help continue the instruction while people are fishing. It really helps speed up the learning curve. There is the fishing lottery, (as Ron mentioned) for those that feel their skills are good and don't need sharpened. If you are selected for that, you may fish with either a fly rod or spinning gear, whichever you choose.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Give me a minute here.... Ah ha...it sez "Anglers interested in learning....yada, yada, yada,...for beginning fly-fishing clinics..." 
Stric(t)ly? Not my call, fortunately.
We have seen the occasional "walking fly shop", and the "old timer" with 40's vintage equipment, both types knowing full well which end of the rod to hold. It becomes evident pretty quick who can lay a straight line out.
Our job (the gillies) is to see that the participants get the basic skills to cast a line, catch and play a fish, and go home "a happy camper". 
Note that this is NOT the fee involved, open, any thing goes, lottery.
As it sez..."may bring one guest...", maybe you know someone that would like the experience.
Cheers,
R
Oooops, got in before me, Kevin.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this is an awesome idea and a great way to both get folks involved with fly fishing and, as you said, speed the learning curve for those who have already picked it up.

I did enter in the general lottery via ODNR for the 2nd time. If I get drawn, great, if not, I have no problem donating another $3 to ODNR.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

My wife and I were selected last year. I have been fly-fishing for a while but my wife has never had any interest (I'm not a a very patient teacher) But the guys at the class were great very patient and in one half an hour had her false casting and roll casting in no time. One gentlemen I believe his name was Wayne even helped me with my double haul... something I've never been very good at. 

Excellent Class and World class fishing I can't recomend it enough!!!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

And....those fish are typical of what the participants typically catch. Too bad that these fine people didn't tag a big one....
R


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishin' Coach said:


> My wife and I were selected last year. I have been fly-fishing for a while but my wife has never had any interest (I'm not a a very patient teacher) But the guys at the class were great very patient and in one half an hour had her false casting and roll casting in no time. One gentlemen I believe his name was Wayne even helped me with my double haul... something I've never been very good at.
> 
> Excellent Class and World class fishing I can't recomend it enough!!!


Were you able to get fish to rise to dries when you fished or did you have to fish subsurface? It would be awesome for beginners to see trout rise to dries!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up on this, I was wanting to enter the lottery earlier this year, but the lottery had ended already


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

TheCream said:


> Were you able to get fish to rise to dries when you fished or did you have to fish subsurface? It would be awesome for beginners to see trout rise to dries!


I fished there last year and had no problem getting fish to take drys. Adams and Light Cahills worked equally well.

Brad


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

striperrams said:


> Steelhead, it's not "strictly" beginners or folks that have never tried fly fishing. It is designed for those that are either beginners or intermediates. There is about an hour of instruction on the lawn and then a few hours of fishing. There are guides from the Mohican flyfishers there to help continue the instruction while people are fishing. It really helps speed up the learning curve. There is the fishing lottery, (as Ron mentioned) for those that feel their skills are good and don't need sharpened. If you are selected for that, you may fish with either a fly rod or spinning gear, whichever you choose.


ok I see....thanks....I may look into it...when is the lottery? tHANKS...s.f.


----------

